# Algae in my Fissidens



## JamesM (27 Oct 2008)

I just can't seem to shift some algae from my fissidens 










And another type





Tank spec in topic linked via sig... 2 x EI dosing. I can't use EasyCarbo or Excel on fissidens though 

Any advice?


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2008)

cant help you mate, sorry. love the claose up of that moss  though.what a lovely moss


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2008)

I had the same problem with my fissedens, the only way I managed to get rid of it was to place it in the shrimp tank


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Oct 2008)

It looks very healthy though 

That second algae looks a bit like BBA or Cladophora maybe?  Couldn't tell with the first type, looks like lovely healthy moss to my untrained eye


----------



## JamesM (28 Oct 2008)

Cheers guys 

Yeah, Fissidens is by far my favourite plant right now... just wish I had more of it 

My shrimp didn't touch the algae on it, even after a week of starving them


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Oct 2008)

could it be spyrogyra? 

very hard to remove if it is, it likes the same living conditions as plants. Just keep removing it and it should go away.


----------



## JamesM (31 Oct 2008)

I thought it might be Rhizoclonium myself  iDunno. I've cut it right back, but its still there. Looks like I'm gonna have to scrub it off and start again


----------

